# manchester 100 mile ride for christies



## stephen.rooke (1 Jul 2012)

has anyone got a map or gpx route for the 100 mile christies ride, considering doing it but i want to have a look at the route first


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jul 2012)

No but I'm thinking of doing it


----------



## stephen.rooke (1 Jul 2012)

should be fun, ive dont 65 miles before, i just want to see how big the hills are first


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2012)

Yes - here. I haven't checked every last mile of it, but that looks like the route I did 5 or 6 times on the M100.

NB - It has been mentioned many times before, but Bike Events do not give _any_ of the entry money to the charity/charities associated with their rides - in fact they actually _charge_ the charities for putting on the events! The charities get the money raised by riders asking for sponsorship.



stephen.rooke said:


> should be fun, ive dont 65 miles before, i just want to see how big the hills are first


Very fit riders describe the route as 'pan flat' whereas unfit riders get off and walk in quite a few places! It isn't flat, but it is as flat as you will get around these parts. If you are moderately fit, you'll be okay. I managed it in 6 hours lots of times and I wasn't super-fit.

There have been quite a few threads about it both here and on BikeRadar in the past with a lot more details.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - here. I haven't checked every last mile of it, but that looks like the route I did 5 or 6 times on the M100.
> 
> NB - It has been mentioned many times before, but Bike Events do not give _any_ of the entry money to the charity/charities associated with their rides - in fact they actually _charge_ the charities for putting on the events! The charities get the money raised by riders asking for sponsorship.


Good call Mr J. If I do it I'll tag along from some point near the start. I've vowed not to pay Bike Events another penny. The Great Manchester Cycle was the final nail in their coffin IMO. That was superbly organised and sublimely executed. Yes you had to pay but it was only a tenner and it was worth every penny IMO, not something I've ever been able to say about the Manchester to Blackpool ride with Bike Events, £17.50 this year


----------



## stephen.rooke (1 Jul 2012)

doesnt look to bad, ive done some more climbing today http://app.strava.com/rides/12211271
still need to improve alot but never had to stop on a hill on the ride, the cassette on my boardman helps alot


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2012)

The gpx is widely available on the web - just google it. The route hasn't changed.

I've ridden it twice, and it's what I'd call pan flat. There are a couple of lumps near Kelsall and Delamere, a few short sharp hills, and a sting near the end near Styal (I got up this fine even with cramp).

The fee to Bike Events gets you and the Charity nothing. There are marshalls on virtually every junction, these are volunteers though !

I've paid twice - mainly as the 'you've paid so ride it' motivation. If you are hoping to set off at 7.))am and ride there, you will need lights as it's dark at 6:15/6:30. I've ridden to and from the start covering 120 miles in total. 1st time I really enjoyed it, got in a good group and had a good chat. Second time wasn't anything like as fun. Got in the first group to form on the road, and the guys just didn't want to chat, one guy in particular just wanted to set the fastest possible pace (he was very strong though). Some of their riding got silly, so I was glad when I got a minor mechanical (front mech wouldn't shift) - a very quick fix, but I spent then next 50 miles on my own (disadvantage of being on the road too early).

I may ride again this year, but I'll start after 7:30 (start before 8 though - that's when the 'masses' start', and probably just ride past the start, do the route and turn home.

The ride gets abit messy after Crewe when you pick up the short route riders, many of whome are wobbly bobs.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 Jul 2012)

Its about as flat a ride as your going to get.
Did it last year and the small hills were no problem, what go to me was the never ending country lanes, as towards the end you think you are never going to get back to the start.
Would say its the easiest 100miles you could do.


----------



## endoman (4 Jul 2012)

you also have to pay for any food at the feedstations, was a fast route, but I wouldn't pay to do it again, no timing etc. Got in a great group last year from Seamons rc which drove us round at what was then a sharpish pace for me.


----------



## stephen.rooke (4 Jul 2012)

company i work for will pay the entry fee, main concern for me is raising some money for charity


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2012)

I'm doing this and have ridden it once before several-10 years ago without any training and at a time in my life when my cycling was minimal! I don't remember it being particularly hilly at all and not too challenging although I remember feeling exceedingly elated/delirious/ecstatic after I passed Wilmslow on the return leg and began to realise I was going to do my first ever 100 miles.

I’m not pretending this is a charity ride, like Fossyant said above, purely entering for the ‘I’ve paid so I WILL ride’ motivation, it’s on my doorstep and it fits in with my work pattern. I intend to ride alone so I can set my own pace but if anyone wants to tag along for a while then let me know. My designated start time is 7am but I might hold back for 30 minutes and I intend to keep an average speed of about 15mph or a bit more if I can maintain it over the distance. The big test before this ride is the Blackpool trip this weekend where I am riding from home to M/cr then to Blackpool and back home. Total distance will be close to 130 miles so I should get a good feel for the pace I can set for the longer distances (the Blackpool one IS for charity, I have raised more than I expected for this one so far).


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

Skolly you should be able to get close to 20 average. Seen you ride enough.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2012)

I like Skol said:


> My designated start time is 7am but I might hold back for 30 minutes and I intend to keep an average speed of about 15mph or a bit more if I can maintain it over the distance.





fossyant said:


> Skolly you should be able to get close to 20 average. Seen you ride enough.


I agree - I did it several times at about 17 mph average speed when I was only semi-fit so I'd see you doing 19-20 mph if the weather conditions are okay and you make a decent effort.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2012)

Nice sentiment guys but I can only just break the 20mph ave barrier on my commute over just 10 miles so doubt I could keep that pace up for 100! I think 17.5-18mph ave might be realistic but I don't want to go off like a bull in a china shop only to find I have nothing left to give at the end.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

I do 17.5 ave on my commute. The Man 100 has very few traffic lights. I've ridden with you mate and you are very strong. I've done it twice in 5 hours 5 mins - second time was windier, and I cramped 30 miles from home, so lost loads of time which was really annoying to say the least. 

TBH it's nicer to set a good pace and have a chat with others.

It is a nice run out though ! I've so far resisted the temptation to stop at the pub in Middlewich. Do we want a CC social ride ?


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> I've ridden with you mate and you are very strong. ......... Do we want a CC social ride ?


 
You say the nicest things but I don't believe you!

Are you doing this or do you mean to do the route socially at another date?


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Nice sentiment guys but I can only just break the 20mph ave barrier on my commute over just 10 miles so doubt I could keep that pace up for 100! I think 17.5-18mph ave might be realistic but I don't want to go off like a bull in a china shop only to find I have nothing left to give at the end.


 
You're bob on Skol with that average.

You'll only get close to 20 *if* you get in a few groups/share the wind with a few others.

I've done it the last 2 years. It's a flat and fast course. Last year I averaged over 19mph, I was in a very fast group for the first half (to midway point) then me and another guy 2up tt'd for the next 35 miles. I was bolloxed by then and cruised in.

Year before I averaged about 16-but was slowed down a lot by my mate that I had to keep waiting for.

If I'm around that weekend I'll do it.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> I was bolloxed by then and cruised in.........If I'm around that weekend I'll do it.


 
That's the problem, I want to save something for the sprint finish. If you can join me that will be great, we can race each other up the hills


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2012)

Hills, there aint any!

Yeah, love to join you - just got to book a holiday and a christening in Sept then I'll know when I'm free.

I won't be paying though.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

Wind makes a big difference. First year it was light wind, and we had a decent group to half way (me on front) but we didn't kill it and talked alot. Second half it died out and I dragged a lad home for 40 miles. Second time, it was very windy, and I got caught in a mental group that went stupid from the A56. Silly speeds for about 30 miles, shed the group from 20 to about 8 when I went off with a mechanical (glad I did). Rode to the half way checkpoint on my own and re-grouped with the other lads that had been shelled. But I cramped in middlewich and struggled the last 30.

Best way is to ride with mates and enjoy it. Do we want to do a CC ride aiming at under 6 hours 'ride time' - so a pub stop might be on the cards.  Might take 3 hours in the pub though.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

I won't be paying either this time.

Suggest a meet up near the Park Entrance, or just as you turn off the main road before the park - Northenden side. We won't need to even check in at the School at 58 miles. Water refils can be done at a shop !

Worth an 'informal' Manchester 100 ride thread ?


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> Best way is to ride with mates and enjoy it. *Do we want to do a CC ride aiming at under 6 hours 'ride time'* - so a pub stop might be on the cards.  Might take 3 hours in the pub though.


 
^^this^^

I'm afraid I don't have too much patience for riding "slow" when doing more than 60 miles - makes the day very long.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> I won't be paying either this time.
> 
> Suggest a meet up near the Park Entrance, or just as you turn off the main road before the park - Northenden side. We won't need to even check in at the School at 58 miles. Water refils can be done at a shop !
> 
> *Worth an 'informal' Manchester 100 ride thread* ?


 
Yup-state the ride time though.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

With the hills they are little sharp bumps. I remember a couple of guys in our 'friendly' group asking 'where are the climbers' just as I cruised past. They then said 'hang on, you've got the same sprocket on every gear there' - looking at my 13 x 21 straight through block  . I used the 39 x 21 a couple of times.

As a 'commuting cyclist' you will find your fitness is way above the average, even on the 100 miles.

My first 100 was a year after I'd got back to commuting regular - had spend 8 years not riding too much. I was doing 20 miles day - really battered many of them - lots just rode at weekends.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

OK, Under 6 hours is do-able easily 16.67 mph. I'd prefer to ride with a few folk from here.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2012)

I think we have ourselves a convoy! a sub 6hr 'moving' time is a good realistic target and any better that that will be a bonus. 7am start at the park then?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

I shall start an 'informal rides thread'. OK it will be a good paced ride, mechanicals etc, we *all* stop. Self sufficiency to some extent with food, but top up with water at local shops etc. (basically Nantwich only) so carry enough water to get 50-60 miles. Not insane speeds. Steady good paced, good sharing of the front ?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

OK,

Official 'un-official ride' hijack

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ma...-sub-six-hours-ride-time.105616/#post-1921274


----------



## frayBentos59 (8 Jul 2012)

hi guys, I'm looking to do this if I can encourage a couple of the other boys to do it, but, for those who have done it previously, is this just strictly tarmac lanes all the way through? The only reason I ask is we did the Liverpool Chester today and went through some pretty nasty tracks on road bikes, tracks I'd be wary using a mountain bike on! I wasn't impressed


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jul 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> hi guys, I'm looking to do this if I can encourage a couple of the other boys to do it, but, for those who have done it previously, is this just strictly tarmac lanes all the way through? The only reason I ask is we did the Liverpool Chester today and went through some pretty nasty tracks on road bikes, tracks I'd be wary using a mountain bike on! I wasn't impressed


 
Yes, completely tarmac. All those fair weather sportive riders won't stand for getting their carbon fibre exotica dirty!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Yes, completely tarmac. All those fair weather sportive riders won't stand for getting their carbon fibre exotica dirty!


Though the road surface on some of those lanes after the lunch stop used to be in pretty poor state. I haven't ridden the event for about 6 years though, so perhaps they have been resurfaced since then?


----------

